

The Art of Ass-Kicking - aorshan
http://www.jasonshen.com/

======
blackboxxx
Nice to see Jason's blog get some love. There's some real gem posts here.

~~~
aorshan
yea I just found it. I think he makes a lot of really good posts that are both
interesting and entertaining.

